# Summit Viper Failure!!!



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Well guys the unimaginable happened to me on the evening hunt yesterday in Blackwater. I lowered my bow like normal, put my backpack on, and started down the pine tree. After two reps down the tree, from about twenty five feet up, the bottom half didn't grab and down I went with a sudden jolt from my harness. Talk about a sudden panic attack . Luckly I was able to pull myself back up into the upper half. I couldn't understand what went wrong at the time. I seen the cable off of the bottom half and I was thinking that it had broke. I tried to get the bottom half back onto the tree but it wasn't happening. I was fortunate and had a buddy hunting on the north side of the river, where I was on the south side. I called him repeatedly he finally answered and I explained to him what had happened. He rushed over and was able to climb up with his climber and give me a hand. We couldn't figure out what happened that night and today I found the issue. It seems to be the rivet on the clip was loose, leaving enough slack on the cable for it to back out. I'm guessin after using the same side of the stand for five years it finally had wore out. I just wanted to let y'all know about the incident so it doesn't happen to you. I know a lot of people use the Summit Climbers and I like mine a lot too. Just please check your rivets on the clips that are used to keep pressure on the cable, to prevent it from backing out. Be safe out there and check your equipment. I don't want this to ever happen to anybody that enjoys hunting as much as I do.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Good thing you were wearing your harness. Gonna go check my stand now.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. That's scary.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! I'll be checking mine. Glad you are ok :thumbsup:


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

almost the same thing happened to me last year, but it was my fault. bottom didn't grab and down it went and I was lucky to catch the top with my hands and I didn't have my harness on. pulled myself up sat on the top bar and pulled the bottom back up, lesson learned I always where my harness now. God had his hand on me and sounds like he had you as well im glad your ok and safe bud I use the same stand gonna check mine as well thanks for sharing


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That makes me very nervous!! Mine is loaded in the truck but as soon as I find my flashlight I'm headed to give it a good once over. Thanks for posting and glad your ok


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My rivets are good to go. 
Thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Screw a rivet ...drill it out and put a bolt with a lock nut on it....ease of mind...I am a Viper believer...I was climbing frozen trees in 20degrees in Kentucky with mine last week for all day sits...thanks for the heads up and will check but also bolt my retainer clips...Maybe Summit needs to revisit their initial design of a hinged plate that would block the cable from disengaging .....


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

This is a design flaw. 

A rivet is not the best design for that position. It may be because they need to be replaced from time to time. Not sure exactly what it should be but a rivet is not it. I will check mine out. 

I've been using climbers since the 'BAKER'. Those were basically death machines waiting for an accident so, I learned to watch for things that can happen. Modified the back 'blade' on the BAKER to one with spikes. They were notorious for letting go of trees. 

Now, I use a climber a lot less but I used that Summit Viper last year and I never thought about checking the design.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> This is a design flaw. A rivet is not the best design for that position. It may be because they need to be replaced from time to time. Not sure exactly what it should be but a rivet is not it. I will check mine out. I've been using climbers since the 'BAKER'. Those were basically death machines waiting for an accident so, I learned to watch for things that can happen. Modified the back 'blade' on the BAKER to one with spikes. They were notorious for letting go of trees. Now, I use a climber a lot less but I used that Summit Viper last year and I never thought about checking the design.


I climbed a new creosote telephone pole with a baker once. Bottom only - no hand climber. Bottom slipped off my feet and left me bear hugging the pole. Man that left a mark!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

I would recommend you give Summit a call for a little help with this. These stands have a 5 year warranty and even if your stand is older than that they might consider the circumstances and send you a new one. 

I have had minor issues before (needing a new cord for the stirrups, etc) and they sent me one plus an extra with no charge. 

Oh and I am sure you "high-fived" your guardian angel, right?

Be safe!!!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Dang scary gonna check mine


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Same thing happened to me last year. First words out of my mouth was oh God Help Me. He did. Had to bear hug the tree and slide down about 30 feet. Thank you God, not a mark on me. Went back later with another stand to climb up and get mine. I have a small rope that I tie around those cables so it never happens again. Be safe everyone.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Go to Third hand archery and get the tree stand straps. The best investment I have ever made. Your bottom is always connected to the top and once in the tree you can lock the two together for a rock solid stand. There bow holder is awesome too. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll be checking mine. Thanks for the heads up and glad to hear that you are ok and wore your harness.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with notifying Summit of this problem. They may or may not be aware of the design problem but you could save a life by notifying them and telling this story. You can go to their website and do this. Glad you're OK.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Kinda crazy since you'd think the pressure would keep the cable tight.....glad you were ok!!!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I still have a old summit with the locking plate... cable can't back out and with the plate it is easy adjust stand if you have to up a tree..


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> This is a design flaw.
> 
> A rivet is not the best design for that position. It may be because they need to be replaced from time to time. Not sure exactly what it should be but a rivet is not it. I will check mine out.
> 
> ...


I still see people using the climbers with the V blade that takes the wing nuts. Not this guy to unstable.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Why I like my API. I have to put a bolt through and chain and nothing is coming undone. Only problem though is the plastic where how the chain then it become floppy.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Why I like my API. I have to put a bolt through and chain and nothing is coming undone. Only problem though is the plastic where how the chain then it become floppy.


Seen the chain break on an API before...

I climb with an Ole Man that is probably 25 years old... I replaced the steel cable with 1500lb SS cable that I braided and crimped myself, and the pins are tractor pins rated at 1000lbs... I hooked it to a tree and had a buddy who is much bigger than I am jump on it... it's rock solid. A little heavy, but packs up smaller and quieter than a summit.

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> Seen the chain break on an API before...
> 
> I climb with an Ole Man that is probably 25 years old... I replaced the steel cable with 1500lb SS cable that I braided and crimped myself, and the pins are tractor pins rated at 1000lbs... I hooked it to a tree and had a buddy who is much bigger than I am jump on it... it's rock solid. A little heavy, but packs up smaller and quieter than a summit.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5....


Well everything will eventually break.... That is a given. Just with the locking mechinsm off a summit and the API. I think the api is better no slipping. It will just break if something goes wrong. I have never thought about staniless steel cable and the tractor pins.


----------

